# Reamer



## watercrawl (May 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DZE5FW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Is this what is used to ream holes drilled in peened bolsters?


----------



## Bill Burke (May 10, 2011)

Adam that will work but you will have to be very careful not to twist it in too far. What I do is to drill an 1/8th inch hole completely through the blade/bolsters then come back and step drill about half way through the bolster only with a bit that is only one size over in this case a #30 then install pin and peen as normal


----------



## kalaeb (May 10, 2011)

I use a carbide rasp on my rotary. 

http://www.northcoastknives.com/northcoast_knives_Supplies2.htm

Scroll down towards the bottom. It works well for me if I take it slow.


----------



## watercrawl (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Bill. I'll try your route then.


----------

